# Lan und Wireless verbinden

## [myrddin]

Hi,

Ich habe ein Notebook mit einer Orinoco Funklankarte. Mein Desktoprechner hat ebenfalls eine Orinocofunklankarte. Bis jetzt habe ich das Notebook per ipchains mit dem Internet verbunden. Allerdings wäre es gut, wenn ich mit dem Notebook wie alle anderen Rechner hier im normalen LAN verfügbar wäre. Wie mache ich eine Bridge zwischen meiner ethernetkarte und der funktlankarte ( Am besten wäre es, wenn das Notebook seine Adresse auch per dhcp wie alle anderen lanrechner bekommt)

Hat hier jemand was ähnliches und kann mir die grobe (oder auch genauere) Konfiguration geben  :Smile: 

Danke Tobias

----------

## KiLLaCaT

hi

sag mal ganz kongret: wie stets mit dem netywerk, wer nutyt wie WLAN verbindung, hast du aandere PSs...

mFg

jax

----------

## [myrddin]

Nur der Laptop und mein Rechner hat WLAN. Mein Rechner hats eigentlich nur, um als Gateway in unser normals LAN zu fungieren. Bei einem Test der Karten vor einiger Zeit mit Win XP konnte ich einfach per NetworkBridge meine 3com mit der Wavelankarte verbinden (Allerdings waren es da 2 andere Wavelankarten, da das bridgen unter xp mit orinoco nicht funktioniert). Das ganze sollte ja unter Linux auch ohne Probleme Funktionieren.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre ein VPN vom Notebook zu meinem Rechner (beide haben Gentoo). VPN wäre ja sicherer und falls einer hier ne schöne Beschreibung hat, würde ich das gerne Mal versuchen.

Das wichtigste ist, dass ich ohne Probleme direkte Verbindungen zwischen dem Notebook und den anderen Rechnern im Netz und dem Internet bekommen kann.

----------

## KiLLaCaT

OK ich geh mal davon aus, dass der PC mit dem wLAN und dem normalen LAN auf der orion karte die IP 192.168.0.1 hatund auf der normalen karte die IP 192.169.0.1. am desktop-pc solltest du mal folgendes probieren

```
route add -net 192.168.01 gw 192.169.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev eth0
```

am  laptop solltest du dann 

```
route add deefault gw 192.168.0.1
```

weis nicht so ganz ob das auch so geht.bis jetzt hab die linux-kiste, ,die als router dienen soll mit rafischen tools eingerichtet.  :Very Happy: 

MfG

jax

PS: des mit den nw-bruecken hat in xp noch nie gefunzt  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

